# Reactors



## John Starkey (15 Apr 2008)

Hi All, i am in the planning stages of my next setup which will be an opti-white tank of one of these three dimensions,
60 x 30 x 45, 60 x 40 x 40, or 60 x 45 x 45, what i want to know is? do reactors do the same job as a bubble counter and a diffuser in one go, if so is it easy to count the bps, regards john.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Apr 2008)

Hi John,
               It depends on the reactor. If you get the Cal-Aqua inline diffuser you can count bubbles easily as they come up through the CO2 inlet spud. A large DIY reactor or something like an Aquamedic500 or 1000 makes it difficult to count bubbled because it's a counter-flow type and there are all those bioballs inside the chamber.

Cheers,


----------



## John Starkey (15 Apr 2008)

Hi Ceg,what made me wonder was the reactor i saw on aquaessentials, i do like the glass options so i will stick with that,thanks Ceg regards john.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much about a bubble counter John. I dont use them any more and reply on the DC to guide the CO2 levels.  If its a new tank then you will have a few weeks in order to get the co2 level right before the fish go in anyway.

FYI you can also use a normal glass diffuser as a bubble counter.  Just left it fill with a bit of water and you can see the bubbles being produced.

Sam


----------



## John Starkey (17 Apr 2008)

Hi Sam,thanks for the info, i thought about just using the diff so i will look at that as another option,regards john.


----------

